
Recommended health screenings for you based on age and sex - palebt
https://www.health101.net
======
Canada
I’m not answering any questions. Just show me a table.

------
KingMachiavelli
Why is HIV testing recommended so early (~20) without also recommending Hep
testing? Both are transmitted along the same population right?

~~~
Liberator24601
I think it's because most people are vaccinated knowadays against HepB, the US
preventive task force only recommends screening for people at high risk of
infection or maybe the devs wanted to keep it simple :D

------
fuddle
Thanks, this is a really helpful website.

~~~
palebt
Glad you liked it! Help us by spreading the word :)

